# ياليت يا مهندسين ما أفضل مكيف شباك ؟



## rgrg (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
كل عام وأنتم بخير . 
أنا أثث وأريد أفضل مكيف شباك ، حيث انه ومن خلال بحثي وجدة عددت انواع وشركات ماركات
وصناعات وأحجام كمبرسر صغير وكبير ، فياليت أحد يفيدني عن أول خمسة مكيفات من ناحية التبريد ، تحمل ظروف الجو بالرياض ، 
الله يعطيكم العافية , وشكراً


----------



## rgrg (23 نوفمبر 2010)

للــــــــرفع


----------



## ahmadjet (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز
مبارك البيت الجديد
بالنسبة لاحسن انواع التكييف
فهي كالتالي وبدون ترتيب
ال جي
كارير
سانيو
ميتسوبيشي
جنرال
واحرص على متابعة اشارة عدد النجوم 
التي كلما زادت كلما كان افضل كفاءة واقل استهلاك للكهرباء
وشكرا


----------



## مستريورك (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم 

كل عام وانتم بخير 

ياريت تقول مساحة الغرفة كام في كام طول في عرض

عدد الاشخاص الموجودون في الغرفة وعدد المبات عدد الشبابيك هل الشمس موجودة غالبية الوقت في الغرفة

وساحدد بعدها حجم المكيف باذن الله

اما الانواع فانصح باستخدام الكمبوسير الكبير







10 مكيف يورك
2- مكيف كارير
3- مكيف فالكون
4- مكيف متسوبيشي
5- هيتاشي






واتمنا ان تستفيد معنا دائما

ولا تنس الرد علي معلومات الغرفة كما قلت لك في الاعلي


وكل عام وانتم بخير



مع تحيات مستر يوركhttp://help.ahlamontada.com/


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أضم صوتى لصوت المهندس / Ahmedjet الذى يدل على خبرته الواسعة وزوقه العالى والأمين وكما قال م/ مستر يورك لابد من حساب الحمل الحرارى للغرفة لإختيار القدرة المناسبة ومبروك مقدماً وأشكر المهندسين الكرام على رأيهم وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## rgrg (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً للجميع على الردود ..الله لا يحرمني منكم .. 
مساحة الغرفة 5*4 
الأشخاص 2
اللمبات 2 نجف أبيض 
الشبابيك 2
هناك غرفتين (غرفة عليها الشمس دائمة ) و(غرفة عليها الشمس من بعد 10 تقريباً)


----------



## rgrg (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmadjet قال:


> اخي العزيز
> مبارك البيت الجديد
> بالنسبة لاحسن انواع التكييف
> فهي كالتالي وبدون ترتيب
> ...



أخي Ahmedjet ماذا تقصد بجنرال ؟ جنرال الكترك أو O جنراك ؟
ثم ما المقصود بعدد النجوم . 
الله يعطيك العافية مقداماً ومؤخراً . وشكراً


----------



## ahmadjet (24 نوفمبر 2010)

rgrg قال:


> أخي ahmedjet ماذا تقصد بجنرال ؟ جنرال الكترك أو o جنراك ؟
> ثم ما المقصود بعدد النجوم .
> الله يعطيك العافية مقداماً ومؤخراً . وشكراً


 
السلام عليكم
اولا اقصد جنرال اليكتريك
وبالنسبة لنظام النجوم فهو عبارة عن eer للوحدات
كلما زادت القيمة كانت الكفاءة احسن وحصل الجهاز على عدد نجوم اقرب الى 6 (العلامة الكاملة)


----------



## rgrg (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmadjet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اقصد جنرال اليكتريك
> وبالنسبة لنظام النجوم فهو عبارة عن eer للوحدات
> كلما زادت القيمة كانت الكفاءة احسن وحصل الجهاز على عدد نجوم اقرب الى 6 (العلامة الكاملة)



شكراً لك خيي مرة أخرى ..
يذكر لي أحد أصدقائي أنه اشترى 2 مكيفات جنرال الكترك كمبرسور كبير ، وهي رديئة جداً ، 
حتى انه باعها بثمن بخس ، ويقول : أنصحك بعدم شراء جنرال الكترك ، فلا أعلم كيف ذلك ؟
ثم ما هي القيمة المقصودة ؟
و أين أو كيف أعرف نظام النجوم ؟ هل هو ظاهر في المكيف ؟ أم ماذا ؟ وشكراً


----------



## ahmadjet (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل غنمة معلقة بعرقوبها*



rgrg قال:


> شكراً لك خيي مرة أخرى ..
> يذكر لي أحد أصدقائي أنه اشترى 2 مكيفات جنرال الكترك كمبرسور كبير ، وهي رديئة جداً ،
> حتى انه باعها بثمن بخس ، ويقول : أنصحك بعدم شراء جنرال الكترك ، فلا أعلم كيف ذلك ؟
> ثم ما هي القيمة المقصودة ؟
> و أين أو كيف أعرف نظام النجوم ؟ هل هو ظاهر في المكيف ؟ أم ماذا ؟ وشكراً


 
السلام عليكم
الحالات تختلف من شخص لآخر فانا مثلا -قبل ان اعمل في بترا- اشتريت مكيفات كارير وكانت رديئة
فهل هذا يعني ان كارير لا تعرف بالتكييف
طبعا لا:70: وانما انا لم اوفق في الشراء ولم ادقق جيدا.
قد يختلف المنتج من مصنع الى آخر.
فحتى المصانع العالمية التي تملك مصانع من الصين ..منتجها لا يملك نفس المواصفات من المصنع الامريكي.
وبخصوص موضوع النجوم فهي تكون موجودة على شكل ستكر على الجهاز
من حقك ان تطلبه من المورد -في السعودية- وهو ملزم بتزويدك به
وبخصوص تفاصيل موضوع النجوم يمكنك زيارة موضوعي الجديد التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233772.html

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## rgrg (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmadjet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحالات تختلف من شخص لآخر فانا مثلا -قبل ان اعمل في بترا- اشتريت مكيفات كارير وكانت رديئة
> فهل هذا يعني ان كارير لا تعرف بالتكييف
> طبعا لا:70: وانما انا لم اوفق في الشراء ولم ادقق جيدا.
> ...



جزاك الله خير الجزاء وحرم وجهك على النار ، أنت وما أفادني ، على علم أنني مازلت ،
لم أفهم كيف أعرف عدد النجوم من خلال سؤال البائع أم ماذا ؟
وتحياتي


----------



## مستريورك (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم واهلا بك في ملتقي المهندسين العرب*

*شكراً للجميع على الردود ..الله لا يحرمني منكم .. *
*مساحة الغرفة 5*4 *
*الأشخاص 2*
*اللمبات 2 نجف أبيض *
*الشبابيك 2*
*هناك غرفتين (غرفة عليها الشمس دائمة )*


* و(غرفة عليها الشمس من بعد 10 تقريباً)*


 الاخ الفاضل 

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بناء علي المعلومات المعطاءة من حضرتكم 

فانصح بتركيب مكيف 24 الف وحدة في الغرفة 


 *أفضل أنواع ومزايا وعيوب المكيف الشباك* 

اليك هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191563.html


 اما بالنسبة صيانه المكيف الشباك (AIR Conditioning Refrigeration) 

اليك هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166932.html

واي استفسار اخر تحت امركم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:56::56::56:

​


----------



## rgrg (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> *شكراً للجميع على الردود ..الله لا يحرمني منكم .. *
> *مساحة الغرفة 5*4 *
> *الأشخاص 2*
> *اللمبات 2 نجف أبيض *
> ...



غمرتني بطيبك أنت والأخوة .. الله لا يحرمني منكم


----------



## مستريورك (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلباتك اوامر في ملتقي المهندسين العرب*

الاخ الفاضل rgrg

غمرتني بطيبك أنت والأخوة .. الله لا يحرمني منكم 





اتمنا لك التوفيق في اختيارك


----------



## نظم الربيع للتكييف (5 فبراير 2011)

*مكيفات من الصين باسعار مغريه نوعيات مشهوره من مصانع عريقه*

السلام عليكم
نبيع مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1150 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين ماركات مشهوره وكذلك 24000 وحده 1350 ريال .
حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف السبلت الثماني عشر وحده في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 800 ريال الي 1200 ريال مع التركيب حسب شهرة الشركه ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر .
ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد نطلبه لك مع الكونتيرات التي نطلبها .
الرجاء الاتصال بنا 4452345 الرياض جوال 0565822284
شاكر لكم

ويسرنا أن نقدم لكم عروضنا المميزة لسنة 2011 للمكيفات الموجوده لدينا في السعودية وهي :
مكيفات الاسبلت :
1 – مكيف سبلت 12الف وحده ( 1250 ريال )
2 – مكيف سبلت 18الف وحده ( 1550 ريال )
3 – مكيف سبلت 24الف وحده ( 1850ريال )
4 – مكيف سبلت 30الف وحده ( 2400ريال )
5 – مكيف سبلت 36الف وحده( 3100 ريال)
كمبرسر ياباني - تركيب مجانا 
----------------------------------------------------------------
لدينا عروض خاصه للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس هو :
العرض الاول : اشتر 100 مكيف و احصل على 15 شاشه ال سي دي 32 بوصة مجانا . ( التركيب مجانا ) وهذا العرض يفيد للشقق المفروشه والمجمعات السكنية والمهتمين .
العرض الثاني : اشتر 100 مكيف واحصل على 15 تذكره دوليه مجانا وهذا العرض يفيد الشركات والمجمعات السكنيه والمهتمين . ( التركيب مجانا ) .

لدينا جميع انواع المكيفات الشباك والدولابي والكست والمركزي والتشيلير بأسعار منافسه .

موزعين معتمدين لاشهر ماركات المكيفات : ال جي - فوجي - سانيو - قري - دايكن - جبسون - كارير وجميع شركات التكييف .

قسم الصيانه :
1- صيانة جميع انواع المكيفات 
2– تركيب والتمديد والتأسيس 
3- الصيانة الدوريه 
4- عقود سنوية . 
5 - لدينا افضل جهاز لتنظيف مكيف الاسبلت بالطريقه اليابانيه ليصبح مكيفك جديد دائما مع عمالتنا المهره .

قسم الجملة : اسعار خاصة للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس .

ضمان سنة المكيف و سبع سنوات الكمبروسير .
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره ونورد من الصين وكوريا واليابان وامريكا وتايلاند حسب الطلب والمقاسات .
نوصل الى اى مكان في السعوديه 

نظم الربيع للتكييف
المعرض : حي الريان شارع احمد بن حنبل شرق مستشفي التأمينات مقابل البنك السعودي الهولندي
تلفون / 4912663 جوال / 0565822284


----------



## نظم الربيع للتكييف (5 فبراير 2011)

*مكيفات من الصين باسعار مغريه نوعيات مشهوره من مصانع عريقه*

السلام عليكم
نبيع مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1150 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين ماركات مشهوره وكذلك 24000 وحده 1350 ريال .
حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف السبلت الثماني عشر وحده في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 800 ريال الي 1200 ريال مع التركيب حسب شهرة الشركه ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر .
ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد نطلبه لك مع الكونتيرات التي نطلبها .
الرجاء الاتصال بنا 4452345 الرياض جوال 0565822284
شاكر لكم

ويسرنا أن نقدم لكم عروضنا المميزة لسنة 2011 للمكيفات الموجوده لدينا في السعودية وهي :
مكيفات الاسبلت :
1 – مكيف سبلت 12الف وحده ( 1250 ريال )
2 – مكيف سبلت 18الف وحده ( 1550 ريال )
3 – مكيف سبلت 24الف وحده ( 1850ريال )
4 – مكيف سبلت 30الف وحده ( 2400ريال )
5 – مكيف سبلت 36الف وحده( 3100 ريال)
كمبرسر ياباني - تركيب مجانا 
----------------------------------------------------------------
لدينا عروض خاصه للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس هو :
العرض الاول : اشتر 100 مكيف و احصل على 15 شاشه ال سي دي 32 بوصة مجانا . ( التركيب مجانا ) وهذا العرض يفيد للشقق المفروشه والمجمعات السكنية والمهتمين .
العرض الثاني : اشتر 100 مكيف واحصل على 15 تذكره دوليه مجانا وهذا العرض يفيد الشركات والمجمعات السكنيه والمهتمين . ( التركيب مجانا ) .

لدينا جميع انواع المكيفات الشباك والدولابي والكست والمركزي والتشيلير بأسعار منافسه .

موزعين معتمدين لاشهر ماركات المكيفات : ال جي - فوجي - سانيو - قري - دايكن - جبسون - كارير وجميع شركات التكييف .

قسم الصيانه :
1- صيانة جميع انواع المكيفات 
2– تركيب والتمديد والتأسيس 
3- الصيانة الدوريه 
4- عقود سنوية . 
5 - لدينا افضل جهاز لتنظيف مكيف الاسبلت بالطريقه اليابانيه ليصبح مكيفك جديد دائما مع عمالتنا المهره .

قسم الجملة : اسعار خاصة للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس .

ضمان سنة المكيف و سبع سنوات الكمبروسير .
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره ونورد من الصين وكوريا واليابان وامريكا وتايلاند حسب الطلب والمقاسات .
نوصل الى اى مكان في السعوديه 

نظم الربيع للتكييف
المعرض : حي الريان شارع احمد بن حنبل شرق مستشفي التأمينات مقابل البنك السعودي الهولندي
تلفون / 4912663 جوال / 0565822284


----------

